# عالم الفن > منتدى الافلام العربية >  مكتبة الافلام العربية للمشاهدة المباشرة بدون تحميل

## Sad Story

++++++++++++++++++

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

مشكوووووووووووووووور
 :Smile:

----------


## مدحت

افلام حديثة وحلوة 

مشكور جدا يا صديقي

----------


## احساس المطر

جد  يسلمووووووووووووووو كتير حضرت اغلبهم من هالبوست الرائع ..من اسبوع وانا كل يوم بدخل وبتنقى فلم او تنين ومرات تلاته وبحضرهم ..لا تسألني كيف قدمتي بامتحاناتك ..لانه ما درست منيح من كتر ما  تفرجت :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Sad Story

> جد يسلمووووووووووووووو كتير حضرت اغلبهم من هالبوست الرائع ..من اسبوع وانا كل يوم بدخل وبتنقى فلم او تنين ومرات تلاته وبحضرهم ..لا تسألني كيف قدمتي بامتحاناتك ..لانه ما درست منيح من كتر ما تفرجت


اكيد انا بتحمل جزء كبير من المسؤولية لو فشلتي باحد الامتحانات لا قدر الله ..وللاسف ان هذه المكتبة التي ادرجتها في يوم من الايام ستلهي كثيرا من الناس من داخل المنتدي وخارجه عن مصالحهم وبعد ردك هذا تمنيت لو اني لم اضيف هذه المكتبة

----------


## غسان

_




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Sad Story
					



اكيد انا بتحمل جزء كبير من المسؤولية لو فشلتي باحد الامتحانات لا قدر الله ..وللاسف ان هذه المكتبة التي ادرجتها في يوم من الايام ستلهي كثيرا من الناس من داخل المنتدي وخارجه عن مصالحهم وبعد ردك هذا تمنيت لو اني لم اضيف هذه المكتبة 


لا ترد على حلا انا ما رسبت غير بامتحانين ...  .... بمزح ..

موضوع اكثر من رائع ..  بانتظار المزيد من الافلام .._

----------


## احساس المطر

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Sad Story  
_

اكيد انا بتحمل جزء كبير من المسؤولية لو فشلتي باحد الامتحانات لا قدر الله ..وللاسف ان هذه المكتبة التي ادرجتها في يوم من الايام ستلهي كثيرا من الناس من داخل المنتدي وخارجه عن مصالحهم وبعد ردك هذا تمنيت لو اني لم اضيف هذه المكتبة_ 



[bor=#ff0000] 
لا لا تخاف علي بدرس منيح  وقت الجد ..لكن عم بوصفلك لاي درجه المكتبه رائعه وشكراااااا جد لانه الافلام بجننو ومجهود كبير جد منك  .. وصدقني ما حد شاف البوست الا دعالك  :Icon31: 
وانا اول وحده ..الله لا يحرمنا منك ..


غسان   :SnipeR (30): 
[/bor]

----------

